# RCA "Y" Adapter



## eaglerider94 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone know where I can purchase a high quality 1 female/2 male Y adapter? Perhaps you can suggest a good adapter to use on my sub? I've checked monoprice and RAM but couldn't find any there. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Radio Shack has it...

brucek


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

RAM has them: http://www.ramelectronics.net/audio...rca-to-rca-y-cable-35-530-hg/prod35530HG.html

Please do not buy anything from monster cable. They are litigious and misleading to the point of being criminal, if not evil.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Parts Express has them as well:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=184-226

And I second the boycott of Monster cable. Marshall is spot on there. I am ashamed I ever bought anything from them (hey, I was young :doh: )


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

I third the boycott on monster but would also like to add a boycott of radioshack (way overpriced for the poor quality). Buying from ram or pe is a solid bet. If you are willing to put in a couple extra bucks you will get a substantially better cable.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

At the risk of descending into unrelatedness, I think it's best to advise against purchasing from Radioshack based on price/performance, but RS doesn't walk the thin line of immorality in the same way that Monster Cable does.

Morality in Home Theater...what can of worms have I opened?


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

eugovector said:


> At the risk of descending into unrelatedness, I think it's best to advise against purchasing from Radioshack based on price/performance, but RS doesn't walk the thin line of immorality in the same way that Monster Cable does.
> 
> Morality in Home Theater...what can of worms have I opened?


Around a year ago the markup on Radioshack products was released online, I have been searching but cant seem to find it. It was so insane that I began associating radioshack with monster. Dont get me wrong, companies have the right to markup however high they want, but the rates in the leaked document just seemed to approach immoral. I did, however, find this article which is pretty hilarious.
http://www.theonion.com/content/news/even_ceo_cant_figure_out_how


> "I'd like to capitalize on the store's strong points, but I honestly don't know what they are," Day said. "Every location is full of bizarre adapters, random chargers, and old boom boxes, and some sales guy is constantly hovering over you. It's like walking into your grandpa's basement. You always expect to see something cool, but it never delivers."


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, having worked at Best Buy for a few years, I can tell you that the markup was usually around 10x cost for the least expensive cables accessories, while the markup on Monster Cable Products was more like 5-8x. So actually, the markup percentage was less than the Rectocon stuff.

I'm not opposed to people selling their products for whatever they want to sell them for, whether it's 100 or 1000x actual production cost. That's capitalism, and I'm all for it (though I'll advise against people buying over priced products.

Wat Monster Cable does differently, however, is to do their best to thwart the fair market by using shady legal practices to bully other companies out of the market. Whether this is their direct competition (Blue Jeans Cable) or completely unrelated companies (Monster Transmission), these folks typically don't have the legal war-chest that Monster has, and is left with no choice other than to bow to Monsters demands (or let their children starve).

Yes, I said it, Monster Starves Children! (salacious enough for you?)

I'm in favor of ending the discussion of Monster Cable's practices in this thread, and starting it up here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...onster-cables-legal-practices.html#post163499


----------

